# 05 maxima auto transmission problem



## Rbperry1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have an 2005 maxima se. It has been jerking going into second gear when accelerating and also during deceleration. The car has 72,000 miles on it. When I intially took it to the dealership, first things first---- you need a transmission fluid change and flush. OK that has been done but I am still experiencing the same problem. The car is near the end of the factory warranty and I am taking it in again on friday. Has anyone experienced this problem? How was it repaired?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sound to me you are gonna need a new trans! We've replaced about 5 transmissions in the last year at our dealership...:loser:


----------



## adrianftellez (Mar 13, 2008)

I Have the same PROB. But I have a 2004 Maxima se 60,000 miles. warrenty expies @ 100,000, and it doesent shift hard, all the time, only when i slow down under 20mph, then press the gas @ about 17mph. then it shifts hard. If i Press the gas stedy it will shift smoth. I Took it to a Nissan Dealer becouse I have a GE extended 4 star plus warrenty. And I figured sence all they work on is Nissan they would fix it or at least tell me what was wrong. but they told me the same thing it was the trani flued so $230 + $90 diognostic fee = $320 latter the mecanic said he added an additive, to the fluid so give it 2 or 3 weekes and it should get better well its been 3 weeks and about 2000 miles later and its still doing it. so i called them back and he remembers me and said ok just bring it in and we will run a diognostic ($90 + 50 mile drive) and see what we can do. So I take the car to a local shop and have the Mecanic go with me for a test drive ($0) and it only does it twise and not very hard so he tells me to let it get worse. becouse its gonna be hard to get it fixed under the warrenty. so does any one know what it? is is it the trani? can it be fixed by changing some gears? or something, or does the trani need replaced. and how do I get the warrenty to kick in? PLEASE HELP!! 

sorry about the miss spelt words and punctuation.


----------



## Rbperry1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I was lucky. I had a valve body in the transmission sticking and I was under my extended warranty. It would have been almost a $1800 job!


----------



## Juiced SE-R (Jun 5, 2008)

Gotta keep an eye out for those trannies. I think they are and will be the weak point of those year maximas/altimas.


----------



## dmoshomo (Dec 31, 2008)

*V6 Maxima transmission same as V6 Altima for '05 model year?*

Everyone,

I have an '05 Maxima that has the 5spd automatic transmission and it needs to be replaced at 74k. (I have not had any luck getting this resolved through Nissan or my dealer). My question is the powertrain the same for the V6 version of the Altima as it is for the Maxima? Altima transmissions are more plentiful and cheaper than Maxima transmissions. Help!? Anyone know where I can get this info? Thanks!


----------



## dmoshomo (Dec 31, 2008)

metro273 said:


> Sound to me you are gonna need a new trans! We've replaced about 5 transmissions in the last year at our dealership...:loser:


Metro273 - It looks like you work a lot on these vehicles...can you check out the post below on the transmission question? trying to figure out if the powertrains are swappable for the maxima and the v6 altima for the 2005 model year. thanks.


----------



## dmoshomo (Dec 31, 2008)

*V6 Maxima transmission same as V6 Altima for '05 model year?*

Everyone,

I have an '05 Maxima that has the 5spd automatic transmission and it needs to be replaced at 74k. (I have not had any luck getting this resolved through Nissan or my dealer). My question is the powertrain the same for the V6 version of the Altima as it is for the Maxima? Altima transmissions are more plentiful and cheaper than Maxima transmissions. Help!? Anyone know where I can get this info? Thanks!


----------



## daveszl (Jun 4, 2011)

I just purchased a 2005 Maxima SL and it is shifting hard while slowing down and while initially accelerating...is this under the factory warranty? 

Thanks


----------



## grandj (Oct 7, 2004)

There is an inherent problem in the 2004-2006 AW transmission. Volvo used the same transmission and volvo owners are having the same prople but Volvo has voluntarily fixed the issue for the owners. Nissan refuses to. Nissan should fix the problem and int urn go after AW because the problem is in the valve heads on this particular transmission. My suggestion would be go to the Nissan Dealer, have it fixed and then take them to small claims court.


----------



## ks37217 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Metro, I saw that your a Nissan Tech. My 2005 Maxima is pulling codes P0705 (Trans Range Sensor low input) and also C1130 engine signal #1. My symptoms seem to be similar to Rbperry1 but not quite the same. Also it feels like the left side front brake may be sticking because it will pull to the left while I'm traveling in city traffic. Just happening occasionally. The check engine light will come on for several hundred miles, go out for several days and go back on again. Could this be a transmission problem as well or do you think it might be merely a sensor acting up?


----------

